# Silicone



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

What types fo silicone or glue is safe for a fish tank?


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I always get aquarium silicon at my LFS, I wouldn't trust anything else.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i get GE silicon 1 at HD and have never had an issue just be sure it sets up for 24 hours befor going in the tank or before filling with water. i have read that silicon 2 is really bad so be sure its 1.... (i prefer clear myself but others have used the white with no ill effects)


----------



## 50 gallon (Apr 4, 2010)

Zeetrain said:


> What types fo silicone or glue is safe for a fish tank?



Get GE silicon 1 at the hardware store works great but i would let it dry 48 hours min. to cure. i used this on a 76 gallon 2 weeks ago. no issues. must be 100% silicone.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys.


----------

